# Kerr Self-sealing jar



## jemgals (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi! I am new to this site and was hoping that someone could help me out. I have found a Kerr Self-sealing wide mouth mason jar at a yard sale. The unique thing is that it has a presto glass lid that has a pat re 17562 on it. The metal lid that is in place over this has a â€œbow-tieâ€ shaped opening in it. It carries the Good Housekeeping seal of approval. It also carries (it is hard to read) some other home institute endorsement. On the bottom of the glass it is marked only with 16.
 If anyone has information on this type of jar I would really appreciate it! 
 Thanks so much,Judi Krueger, Knox Indiana


----------



## woody (Sep 15, 2009)

It sounds like someone used a Presto lid for your Kerr jar, to me.
 If it fits it will work.[]

 Wecome to the forum, Judi.


----------

